# Just got back from the ER



## MMiz (Feb 21, 2005)

At 3:00 AM, just as I was ready to go do bed, I reached over in my chair and fell over.  I went to catch myself by putting my hand out, and landed on top of a two-prong electrical plug.  I went all the way into my hand, and I quickly pulled back.  After examination I could tell it was a deep scar. 2 CM Laceration to the palm, below the pinky finger.  Dr. said it went to the muscle but didn't impact it.

Grabbed some toilet paper, then out to my car where I realized how amazing it finally was to be a whacker.  I went into the jump kit and pulled out some bandages.  I put those on and headed to the ER.

I got three stitches, nothing exciting.  In and out in an hour and a half.

I come home to find what looks like a crime scene.  Blood is everywhere.  They applied a BP cuff to my arm to make it stop bleeding at the hospital, but even pumped up to 200 it kept on bleeding, pretty good too.  The doctor says I'll live.

Now I just need to invent a damn good reason why I have the world's largest bandage on my right hand.  h34r:


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 21, 2005)

Awwww....   *kiss* now it's all better.   :wub:


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 21, 2005)

> *Now I just need to invent a damn good reason why I have the world's largest bandage on my right hand. *



It seems you just did!!!  :lol:


----------



## Jon (Feb 21, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your hand and carpet    

Now how did the power plug end up facing up to attack you? ITS A PLOT h34r: !



Jon


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 21, 2005)

LMAO!!!!!


Smooth move exlax


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Feb 22, 2005)

Matt, didn't they tell you in EMT school never to remove an impaled object.   Hope the ER isn't one you go to often for work...you'll never live that down.

Sorry to hear about your experience on the "other side of the gurney" and wishing you a speedy recovery


----------

